# PS3 flight/flight combat sims



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 2, 2008)

g'day all

hey I was wondering if anyone out there knows any good flight/flight combat sims for PS3, I've already played and beaten Blazing Angels 1 2 like any era would do any help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Oct 3, 2008)

The only other thing on the PS3 is an arcade game, Red Baron. IGN: Red Baron Arcade

I believe Tom Clancy's HAWX is also coming to the PS3. It's kinda like Ace Combat.


----------



## Pong (Oct 31, 2008)

A new IL-2 game is being released on the PSP, named "IL-2: Birds of Prey" Though it will be released next year.


----------



## manintrees (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello all. this is my first post so please keep the flame throwers at bay if this has been discussed before.

I have just placed a pre-order for "Heroes Over Europe" for the PS3. It is a sequel to "Heroes over the Pacific" and looks great so far. Here's the link to the site: http://videogames.atari.com/heroesovereurope/index.php


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't see that one, hope it turns out pretty well.


----------



## mickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anyone shed some light on this topic in regards to the PS3 getting a flight sim? I've always thought the Sixaxis just seems like the logical next step in duplicating a yolk for flight sims. Please if anyone can point me in the right direction for info on this topic I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.
Games For Kids


----------

